# ITP (Immune Mediated thrombocytopenia)



## kelleyl220 (Aug 23, 2010)

Has anyone had a golden with ITP?


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

WHat is ITP?


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

I had to Google it...

http://www.michvet.com/library/medicine_IMHA_ITP.asp


I have not heard of it before .... is your dog facing this diagnosis?


----------



## cubbysan (Mar 13, 2007)

bumping it up - hoping somebody can help you.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I edited the title so it might get more notice


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

Penny and Maggie's Mom may know something about this because of their Cody who has a different kind of anemia.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi,

You can find some info. regarding ITP, AIHA/IMHA here:

http://www.cloudnet.com/~jdickson/index.html


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

http://www.cloudnet.com/~jdickson/ is the gold standard for information on autoimmune type anemias. Our springer, Cody, had autoimmune hemolytic anemia 4 years ago and through a lot of intensive vet care he is a survivor. Please scour the Meisha's Hope site, esp about treatments and also the success pages. There is also a board where you can read and ask questions of people who have gone through it or are going through it. http://www.vetnet.co.uk/cgi-bin/gen5?runprog=vetnetbbs&access=00000000000000&mode=tlist&subject=7 Most importantly, make sure your vet is familiar with this autoimmune disease and has experience in its treatment. Early, quality care is critical. Please feel free to contact me on my profile page if I can help further. Unfortunately, you can't receive PMs since you don't have 15 posts, but I'd be glad to email you if you'd like too.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

oops, sorry wrong thread.


----------



## Golden Sali (Mar 24, 2011)

In November of 2011 our 2 year old golden retriever, Sali, received her Rabies and Parvo vaccinations. Within 3 weeks she became lethargic and had a red area in the white of her eye. The vet diagnosed her with Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia. Treatment was 40 mg prednisone daily. Her platelet numbers improved immediately but after tapering there was a steady decline again. We resumed higher doses of prednisone combined with 6 mg melatonin twice daily. We are tapering more slowly this time but platelet numbers are still declining. I am wondering why the vet and online sources are so quick to reject the connection between administering vaccines with onset of disease. It seems that there is a relationship since dog was so young and otherwise healthy and active. I would like to know if anyone else has experienced this and if their are any suggestions for further treatment.


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Please scour the cloud net ( Meisha's Hope) site listed above.. There is much much info on AIHA and ITP. Vaccinations can very well be a trigger. Our Cody is an AIHA survivor and no longer gets vax except for rabies every 3 years. He didn't receive any vax for several years after his acute illness.


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

My avatar picture is of my 4 yr 2 month old golden boy, Hunter, who died Oct. 16, 2003 due to autoimmune hemolytic anemai (it is a close cousin to what your dog was diagnosed with)) His followed a ProHeart6 heartowmr preention injection.

i had never heard of AIHA until my Hunter was diagnosed. And I woudl hae never suspected the ProHeart 6 injection as being the cause of it if my vet had not said right after diagnosis (When it comes time for Hunter's next Proheart injection we are going back to the Interceptor pills."

IU live in a small town but we do have a little library with a few computers so I went there and they showed me how to use them and I typed in AIHA and was stunned to read about it. I found Meisha's Hope that way. Then I typ[ed in Proheart 6 and got hit after hit after hit. The first one was Jean in Colorado who had taken all 3 of her dogs in the same day for PH6 injections. In two months, 11 year old niki (a "skipper key" -don't know how to spell it) was deadl of liver dmanage and 4 year old 
Tasha, a mix was dead of AIHA and her 2 year old shepherd/lab mix was on meds (and still is 9 years later) for autoimmune disease, but can't recall excactly what it was). Next, Myra in NC--her shihtzu, dead of AIHA, Janice in Houston--her hound, Trouble, dead with the same thing your dogt is diagnsoed with), Kim in Forth Worth--her rottie Cheif dead of AI"HA. Sue in Wioscon, her border collie, bandit died of seizures about 24 hours after getting his PH6 injection. His seizxures had been none stop except when totally knocked out, but upon waking, they started back up. He died the same day as myu Hunter 

All in all i "talked" to about 45 people on the net whose dogs died of AIHA following their PH6 injection. And aso many whose dogs died of liver damage. As it turned out the necrpsy showed Hunter also had "drug induced necrosis of the liver--it was killing his liver. My boy never stood a chance. And it turns otu several dogs had more than one reaction.

Thru the years I have been on many forums and have been shocked at the number od dogs developing AIHA, etc following vacinations. When I got my new computer, mu AIHA group's addy was not added, but on it, everyone had a dog diagnosed with one of the two auto immune diseases mentioned here, and almost to a tee, nobdy was getting any more vax for their dogs.

I am hoping you dog comes thru this and lives a long and happy life. And never doubt for a meninute that a vax can not cause one of these diseases. The FDA did agree that that PH6 was causing to many recation a and two of the leading ones that killed were liver damage and AIHA and had Fort Dodge pull it from the market to reformulate it. Was off almost 4 years, is back now, but is not being pushed and has a ton of warnings on the label.


----------



## Dreammom (Jan 14, 2009)

I lost my beautiful Aiyana to vaccine induced AIHA in 2008. They do know there is a connection they don't like to advertise it!


----------



## Golden Sali (Mar 24, 2011)

*Sali has recovered!!!*

In July of this year (2012) we stopped administering prednisone to Sali. Towards the end of June of 2012 she became a lot more energetic and was acting like she had before she had vaccinations. Within about 2 weeks she was a new dog, running, playing, prancing around like a pup. Only side effect seems to be hair loss. Her beautiful feathers disappeared and her tail looked like it belonged to a rat. The hair is growing back now and she is lively and full of spirit. I tell her every day how happy I am that she is better!


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

WOW, that's wonderful to hear. It's always heartening to hear of survivors. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Robb (Jul 9, 2020)

Golden Sali said:


> In November of 2011 our 2 year old golden retriever, Sali, received her Rabies and Parvo vaccinations. Within 3 weeks she became lethargic and had a red area in the white of her eye. The vet diagnosed her with Immune Mediated Thrombocytopenia. Treatment was 40 mg prednisone daily. Her platelet numbers improved immediately but after tapering there was a steady decline again. We resumed higher doses of prednisone combined with 6 mg melatonin twice daily. We are tapering more slowly this time but platelet numbers are still declining. I am wondering why the vet and online sources are so quick to reject the connection between administering vaccines with onset of disease. It seems that there is a relationship since dog was so young and otherwise healthy and active. I would like to know if anyone else has experienced this and if their are any suggestions for further treatment.


----------



## Robb (Jul 9, 2020)

Hi. I know this was many years ago but our fact pattern is identical — ITP after vaccine cocktail and now he’s on prednisone, again! How did your dog fare long term? Apologies in advance if this is too forward but I’m just looking for unfiltered answers from non-vets on this issue which are hard to find.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

Robb said:


> Hi. I know this was many years ago but our fact pattern is identical — ITP after vaccine cocktail and now he’s on prednisone, again! How did your dog fare long term? Apologies in advance if this is too forward but I’m just looking for unfiltered answers from non-vets on this issue which are hard to find.


Welcome!

Golden Sali hasn't been on since 2015, but this is her post from above-



> #14 • Nov 24, 2012
> *Sali has recovered!!!*
> 
> In July of this year (2012) we stopped administering prednisone to Sali. Towards the end of June of 2012 she became a lot more energetic and was acting like she had before she had vaccinations. Within about 2 weeks she was a new dog, running, playing, prancing around like a pup. Only side effect seems to be hair loss. Her beautiful feathers disappeared and her tail looked like it belonged to a rat. The hair is growing back now and she is lively and full of spirit. I tell her every day how happy I am that she is better!


----------



## rbarwic1 (Jul 14, 2021)

Good Morning, I am trying to find answers regarding this and am struggling. We have a 3yo Female Golden who was diagnosed with this last fall and we have been battling this since. We have gone down on pred not once, but twice and I just received news this morning it relapsed again. They have her on Pred and Azithromycin and we had just dropped back to Azithro by itself for the last month and her platelets just tanked again. I am hoping someone in here might have a little more knowledge of this since this thread started in 2010?


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rbarwic1 said:


> Good Morning, I am trying to find answers regarding this and am struggling. We have a 3yo Female Golden who was diagnosed with this last fall and we have been battling this since. We have gone down on pred not once, but twice and I just received news this morning it relapsed again. They have her on Pred and Azithromycin and we had just dropped back to Azithro by itself for the last month and her platelets just tanked again. I am hoping someone in here might have a little more knowledge of this since this thread started in 2010?



Yes, this is an old thread, you may want to start a new one of your own. 

Sorry about your girl, are you working with a specialist or have you thought about getting help from a Vet Med School in your State?


----------



## rbarwic1 (Jul 14, 2021)

CAROLINA MOM said:


> Yes, this is an old thread, you may want to start a new one of your own.
> 
> Sorry about your girl, are you working with a specialist or have you thought about getting help from a Vet Med School in your State?


i am at the beginning stages - we took her to the emergency vet when we found her bleeding from the nose in the fall and they wanted about 7500 to run tests. I asked how we would treat it regardless of the tests and they said prednisone so we skipped the testing and started treatment hoping it was a fluke. However, that doesn’t appear to be the case as we have relapsed for the 2nd time as of this morning. I just wanted to find others going through it and try to get some advice and see what worked/didn’t work. She is only 3 and is a baby still - probably the best dog I have ever had. I will try to figure out how to start a new thread and put the whole story down. Thank you!


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

rbarwic1 said:


> i am at the beginning stages - we took her to the emergency vet when we found her bleeding from the nose in the fall and they wanted about 7500 to run tests. I asked how we would treat it regardless of the tests and they said prednisone so we skipped the testing and started treatment hoping it was a fluke. However, that doesn’t appear to be the case as we have relapsed for the 2nd time as of this morning. I just wanted to find others going through it and try to get some advice and see what worked/didn’t work. She is only 3 and is a baby still - probably the best dog I have ever had. I will try to figure out how to start a new thread and put the whole story down. Thank you!


If you need any help navigating the Forum, here is a link to a Tutorial and also the FAQs. 

Feel free to contact me with any questions also. 

Tutorial-

We Are Live - Community Feedback | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com) 

FAQs-

FAQ | Golden Retriever Dog Forums (goldenretrieverforum.com)


----------

